# Few Newb Questions



## KevinK (May 17, 2015)

Hey guys

So this is my first post and also my first time getting into slingshots, i am going to be mainly be using slingshots for shooting small - medium sized birds (sparrows - pigeons) and small game (rabbits)

so here are my questions

Can anyone recommend a good vendor that sells slingshots (preferably on eBay)?

What is the difference between the Tube rubber and the Thera band?

Which one of the rubber are better (im guessing they have their own individual uses but in my case for hunting which one)?

Can someone also recommend a good vendor that sells Thera band, for cheap!, (preferably on eBay)?

Also has anyone tried using those tiny copperheads as ammunition (like those little 4.5mm bbs)? my son was into bb guns for a while and now hes grown out of it so i have a crap load of them sitting in my basement thinking of putting them to use.

And any pointers that would help me get on my way to learning to use a slingshot, like different styles of slingshot and what the design does to performance (i have seen many different styles and am kinda overwhelmed)

also im looking to not spend much on the sling shot anywhere from $25-$50 im fine with maybe extra if i really like something :naughty:

Thank you guys looking forward to hear back from you!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi KevinK

Welcome to Slingshots and just beware it is addictive.

For all your hunting needs you can read the hunting section on the forum, honestly everyone likes different things there is no right or wrong way. Browse around there a little and I am sure you fill find something which tickles your fancy.

As for bb's you can search it but if you don't find anything just look for metropolicity he has written and done detailed research on bb's it should get you started. Yes you can use bb's and they are a lot of fun and except for stones they are probably the cheapest.

I am not an expert but if I can help just shout.

Tyrone


----------



## JRSC (May 19, 2015)

Hey Kevin, speaking of ammo, I've noticed that the weight of the ammo helps with accuracy. I've shot small pebbles and such and have noticed that they slice much more than a marble or a steel shot of about the same weight. Good thing is that marbles are pretty cheap and plenteous. Hope this helps!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

pocketpredator.com is a good one-stop-shop to get you going in the slingshot world. watch bill's videos.


----------



## KevinK (May 17, 2015)

Hey Tryrone
It is actually is really addictive, after doing some research I find it interesting of how some people take down deer with slingshots don't have my slingshot yet but very excited and am continuing my research.

I checked out the hunting setup thread and got a few ideas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinK (May 17, 2015)

JRSC said:


> Hey Kevin, speaking of ammo, I've noticed that the weight of the ammo helps with accuracy. I've shot small pebbles and such and have noticed that they slice much more than a marble or a steel shot of about the same weight. Good thing is that marbles are pretty cheap and plenteous. Hope this helps!


Well that's very cool to hear! Can't wait to get set up and hunt (probably this weekend) I just might pick up some steel shot just for practice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinK (May 17, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> pocketpredator.com is a good one-stop-shop to get you going in the slingshot world. watch bill's videos.


I watched a couple of Bills videos like his slingshot intro vid (the one hour long one) he is incredibly accurate!

I actually decided to make my own slingshot based of one of bills designs, don't know why I never thought of one since I do have a background in wood working! Will probably build in this weekend and display in on a different thread!

The templates on this site is a really cool feature!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

